# On lock down



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

It is freaking cold out right now. We went out two nights ago hitting 2 new and another 5 regular spots and didn't get a howl or anything. Not one deer or coyote on thier feet all night, and of course the next morning between my grandfather and I we witnessed 7 out sunning or mousing. I haven't had the chance to go any mornings, work sucks! Anyone else having them shut down at night right now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With the cold temps you all have had I'd be curled up with my nose under some tail too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Too dang cold for me to even sniff around out there and the foreseeable future doesn't look much better. But, I am going to head out and get my camera cards today. I still have some space in the freezer and hope to bag at least one more deer, and therefore, will hold off on the varmints 'till January.

Better days are ahead, but who knows when?


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

There's not much relief in sight that is for sure, they have to eat sometime is my thinking. Lol


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm going on a night hunt saturday night. The low is -7. I don't know if we are going to see much, but we sure are gonna try.


----------

